# Our Fur and Feathers Family



## PaintedOpossum (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm getting my first rats soon, but that doesn't mean they're my first pets. Actually, we have a six pets in our house right now! I don't know how many of you will be interested, but I thought I'd show you anyway. And maybe you can give me tips on how to introduce my future rats to these guys?

First, my pets:








*Mist*, the little guy on my back, is a male cockatiel. He's a total Momma's boy, if I even leave my room he'll peep until I come back.
*Acadia*, the grey one on the computer chair, is a female cockatiel. Acadia loves Mist, but Mist hates Acadia, which is the only reason they're housed together. If they actually liked each other enough to have a possibility of having chicks, I wouldn't keep them together. Acadia isn't quite hand tame but she's getting better.
*Pepper*, the calico in the computer chair, is a female domestic longhair (even though she doesn't look it). Spoiled to the core, but she also doesn't hurt anything except bugs (She's a notorious moth killer). I trust her so much I've left her alone in my room with the birds. She's never touched them.

My sister's pets:








*Norton*, the sexy tiger, is a domestic short hair. Unlike Pepper, this guy hunts mice, shrews, birds, baby rabbits, and basically anything smaller than him. Therefore he's not allowed in my room. Still he hasn't hunted anything really, since he got diabetes.  Poor guy.
*Barney* is a **** hound, possibly with some beagle mixed in. He has separation anxiety, so every time my mom leaves he barks up a storm. He's also notorious for stealing any food in sight.
Sidenote: Acadia originally belonged to my sister. Once she found out she was a girl (the guy insisted she was a boy) and wasn't hand tame, she basically dumped her on me.  Not that I don't mind having Acadia.

And the family/my mom's pet:








*Bella*, the lemon beagle. This girl was abused so bad that the people at the shelter thought she was TEN, when in reality when we adopted her she was only five. She's afraid of men and new people, but she's a really sweet girl when you get to know her. She's gone blind and deaf in the last year, but she can still see a little.

Interesting thing to note, all six of these guys were adopted. We've gotten from breeders and pet stores before, but as time went on we became more interested in adopting.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful! I use to have 3 cockatiels and i had a beagle she looked like your tricolored one


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

What a nice family.  I have a diabetic cat as well, if you ever need support feel free to PM me.


----------

